# Suche Ferienhäuschen an Mefo-Hotspot



## Krabat_11 (16. April 2013)

Liebe Boarder und Boarderinnen,
im Herbst (Anfang oder Ende Oktober) möchten meine Frau und ich Ferien an der Ostsee machen. Wir suchen ein Ferienhäuschen/Wohnung/Pension sehr nah an der Küste, da wir mit öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln unterwegs sind. Um hin zu kommen ist ein Taxi ok.
Da ich das Angeln wieder aufnehmen möchte, suche ich (meine Frau weniger |supergri) einen Ort, von dem aus ich schnell an einen Strand komme, von dem ich mein Glück auf das Ostseesilber versuchen kann.
Wer von Euch kann mir sagen, wo ich in der Zeit sinnvollerweise meine Blinker baden kann? Ok, meine Aussichten auf Erfolg dürften eher bescheiden sein, so als Wiedereinsteiger....
Bevorzugen würden wir Orte, an denen bei schönem Wetter nicht gerade Massenaufläufe statt finden.

Vielen Dank für Eure Antworten
Hauke


----------



## Krabat_11 (16. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Ferienhäuschen an Mefo-Hotspot*

Schonzeit für Mefo, habe ich eben gelernt.....
muss ich wohl nochmal mit meiner frau reden |kopfkrat
wegen der Terminplanung


----------



## ajotas (16. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Ferienhäuschen an Mefo-Hotspot*

Du darfst schon auf Mefo im Meer angeln während der Schonzeit, nur musst du braune/angebräunte Fische ab 01.10. zurücksetzen. Gibt einige nette Plätze, die in Frage kommen und in im näheren Umfeld von Bahnhöfen liegen. 

Für Schleswig Holstein brauchst du neuerdings nen extra Schein, 10 Euro pro Kalenderjahr....Guck mal Ecke Neustadt oder Weißenhaus, oder Kiel West- wie Ostufer, oder Eckernförde.....oder oder oder.


----------



## PolyVinylChlorid (16. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Ferienhäuschen an Mefo-Hotspot*

Fehmarn! Egal woher der Wind weht, man hat immer die "richtige" Seite!


----------



## Sea-Trout (17. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Ferienhäuschen an Mefo-Hotspot*



ajotas schrieb:


> Du darfst schon auf Mefo im Meer angeln während der Schonzeit, nur musst du braune/angebräunte Fische ab 01.10. zurücksetzen. Gibt einige nette Plätze, die in Frage kommen und in im näheren Umfeld von Bahnhöfen liegen.
> 
> Für Schleswig Holstein brauchst du neuerdings nen extra Schein, 10 Euro pro Kalenderjahr....Guck mal Ecke Neustadt oder Weißenhaus, oder Kiel West- wie Ostufer, oder Eckernförde.....oder oder oder.


Hi,

in Schleswig-Holstein schon in Meckpom aber nicht dort darf man während der Schonzeit garnicht gezielt auf Mefo fischen und auch keine blanken Fische entnehmen.

Wenn dich etwas mehr Leute am Strand nicht stören  dann wär das evt. was für dich dort kannst du zu Fuss den Weissenhäuser Strand erreichen und alle anderen Strände sind quasi um die Ecke.Das Guiding würde ich mir aber sparen und auf eigene Faust losziehen.Habe einfach Ausdauer und Vertrauen in die Sache und dann wird das schon was.Klar kann ein Guid ein sagen wo was geht zur Zeit aber jeder Tag ist eh anders und Weissenhaus geht immer was eigentlich.Wenn du dort ausdauernd fischt wirst du auch deine Fische fangen.

http://www.meerforellen-guiding-oh.de/Unterkuenfte.htm
http://www.gut-friederikenhof.de/


Edit:Lese gerade das du es eher etwas ruhiger haben möchtest.Also dann streich mein Vorschlag lieber.Dort ist meist recht viel los.Aber ich sag mal die Strecke die man dort befischen kann ist so lang dort findet man immer eine ruhigere Ecke und Fische kann man dort überall fangen.


----------



## woern1 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Ferienhäuschen an Mefo-Hotspot*

Fehmarn ist ja ganz nett, aber die wenigestens Dörfer etc. liegen direkt am Wasser, so dass man normalerweise schon ein Auto bräuchte.

Gut wäre auf der Insel z.B. Marienleuchte, Ferienresidenz Staberdorf, Katharinenhof oder Fehmarnsund (direkt am Wasser), ansonsten den Strand noch fußläufig zu erreichen: Westermarkelsdorf, Bojendorf, Püttsee, Wulfen, Presen.

Und falls es kein Häuschen sein soll, nahezu jeder Campingplatz bietet Mietwohnwagen an, wobei manche hier auf der Insel schon Ende Oktober dicht sind (campingparadies-fehmarn mal schauen).

TL

werner


----------



## Krabat_11 (17. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Ferienhäuschen an Mefo-Hotspot*

Hallo Leute,
vielen Dank schon mal für Eure Antworten. #6
Ne Küstenkarte braucht es neuerdings in S-H, wo bekomme ich die denn her?? Geht das Online? Als ich noch jung und frisch war, was lange her ist...., reichte der Jahresfischereischein.
Ich werde meine Planungen mal überdenken, Ende Januar bin ich oben (bei Lübeck, da komme ich eigentlich her) und wenn es mal wieder einen milden Winter gibt, dann schneide ich mir 2-3 Tage aus den Rippen.

Euch viele Fische!
Hauke


----------



## woern1 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Ferienhäuschen an Mefo-Hotspot*

Die Fischereiabgabe/Gebühr für SH bekommst du i.d.R. bei den Ämtern, zudem mittlerweile bei vielen Angelgeschäften (vorher anrufen); die Marken müssen dann in so einen Vordruck eingeklebt werden:
http://short4u.de/516f8868064d9

TL

werner


----------



## Krabat_11 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Suche Ferienhäuschen an Mefo-Hotspot*

THX Werner!


----------

